# soñar con pájaros preñados



## dünü

perdon, soñar CON pájaros preñados!!

Liebes Forum,

kann mir jemand bei der Übersetzung dieser Redewendung helfen, bzw. kennt jemand eine entsprechende deutsche Wendung? Ich bräuchte auf jeden Fall einen idiomatischen Ausdruck!!!

Pongo el contexto: "Y es que la madurez, como todo en la vida, tiene sus partes buenas y malas. Entre las malas están la flojera emocional y la incapacidad para soñar con pájaros preñados."

Das wäre sehr nett!

Lieben Gruß, und dankeschön!


----------



## jester.

Hallo. Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen, herauszufinden, was dieser Ausdruck bedeutet. Du kannst entweder warten und hoffen, dass heir jemand vorbeischaut, der den Audruck kennt, oder du stellst deine Frage auf Spanisch ins Sólo Español Forum. Ich bin sicher, dass du da sehr schnell sehr gute Antworten bekommen kannst. Ersatzweise könntest du auch auf Englisch das Vocabulario General Forum bemühen.

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, um die Anfrage auf Spanisch zu formulieren, kannst du sie dir hier im Deutsch/Spanisch-Forum holen.


----------



## heidita

Es könnte mir dazu einfallen:

..davon zu träumen, daß Wein aus den Brunnen fließt.

..daß gegrillte Hähnchen auf den Bäumen wachsen.


----------



## jester.

Bedeutet der Audruck also in etwa: _von etwas unmöglichem/unerreichbarem träumen_?


----------



## heidita

Ja jester, das ist richtig. 

Ein schwangerer Vogel, das wäre ja mal was, nicht? jeje


----------



## dünü

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!

Da der Text, den ich übersetze, ein bisschen zu romantisch für Grillhähnchen ist  hab ich mir überlegt: "nach den Sternen greifen", das ist doch sehr schön, was meint ihr?

Lieben Gruß an alle Helferlein!


----------



## Aurin

Ich würde es einfach nur die "Unfähigkeit zu träumen" übersetzen.
Dazu noch ein Zitat:
"Wirklich reicht ist, wer mehr Träume in seiner Seele hat, als die Realität zerstören kann."


----------



## radio.head

Das Grillhähnchen hat mich auf folgende Idee gebracht:

"...von gebratenen Tauben träumen"

Das ist ein Ausdruck aus _Alice im Wunderland_ von Lewis Carroll.
Ich weiß nicht wie dieser in der spanischen Übersetzung formuliert wurde, aber wenn es um _Reife_ geht könnte ich mir Vorstellen, dass der Vergleich mit dem kleinen Mädchen Alice in ihrer Phantasiewelt so gewollt ist...


----------

